# Est-ce qu'une vidéo sur WhatsApp peut contenir un malware ?



## LaurentR (16 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Désolé si la question est un peu bébête, mais j'ai imprudemment regardé une vidéo sur WhatsApp en provenance d'un correspondant inconnu. Juste après, la roue qui indique généralement un téléchargement s'est mise à tourner. Comme elle ne s'arrêtait pas, j'ai redémarré mon iPhone et elle s'est arrêtée. Depuis je pique ma crise de parano et je me demande si j'ai pu activer un malware ou un truc du même genre en regardant cette vidéo et si je ne devrais pas changer tous mes mots de passe ? J'ai vérifié le numéro avec l'annuaire inversé, il correspond à un particulier en région parisienne, mais comme je ne connais rien à ces trucs là, donc quitte à paraitre stupide, je préfère demander 

Merci


----------

